# Sasha is 12 weeks old today.



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it possible that her ears are too big?? Is this normal? Her ears just seem to be getting bigger and bigger? I call her batgirl at the moment because of the mask and the ears. Her coat is coming in and it cracks me up. If you look at her tail you'll see a puff...:laugh:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Hehe. Those ears are amazing  not abnormal or anything. Most GSDs have to grow into their ears, and some are bigger than others!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't really see her ears for the cones you have on her head! 
She'll grown into them, though could end up a little large but it won't be anything like it is now. Enjoy the fun ear stages!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been calling her Batgirl lately. I even took her out today and a young couple said she looks like a bat!! OMG, I hope she never looks at these pictures. Poor baby. She does look like a bat!!  What's funny is I have always thought bats were beautiful. So, she is a beauty to me. :wub:


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

Awww I had a girl named Sasha that passed away about 3 years ago. Sasha is beautiful! I called mine "Little Doe" since she had such big ears, lol!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

What a cutie! She will grow into those ears before you know it and you will miss that puppy stage! Jenny's tail did the same thing with the little puff/curly thing at the end.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Love the ears. Liesl's ears were exactly like that (the pic posted by the rescue organization looked EXACTLY like your first pic). We also jokingly refer to her as "batgirl". She is growing into them beautifully, and I have every reason to suspect Shasha will also. Liesl also has a little corkscrew/puffy thing at the end of her tail which is slowly disappearing.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I think she's adorable! I mostly see pups with ears that are closer to Sasha's than my dog's. I'm worried my pup has small ears and they haven't really grown. The big ear stage is definitely cute in this breed and I wouldn't worryabout it.


----------



## Windrunner50 (May 9, 2011)

Wow what a cutie......no worries she will grow into her ears, my youngster Thor was the same way! Here he is at 14 weeks still growing into his ears, and paws.


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

Oh and Thor is a cutie too! You won't believe this, but my first GSD was named Thor. I first had Thor, then Sasha. How funny both dog's names are in this thread!! I love the big ear stage!


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

She is PERFECT!! She'll grow into those ears, for sure. 

Long ago I was a member on the AOL German Shepherd Dog forum, and a lot of us spoke about this stage as the "puppy uglies". We LOVED it though and used the term endearingly, despite that it sounds mean. 

Big "radar detecting" ears, lanky legs, and paws too big for their body. And the one that stuck around the longest for Dakota was that little wirey tuft at the end of her tail, like your girl has right now! LOL 

Like I said, she's perfect! :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, she's adorable. I love to come on here and look at all the big bat ears that everyone posts. I love the bat ear phase. I didn't get to go through that phase with Jamie. Her ears were always smallish I think so no bat ears for her-darn..lol


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, she is a beauty to me even though she is going through the big ear stage. Her paws are really big too and they're webbed? Is this why she loves water so much? Webbed??


----------

